# Free is good: No-cost Panda Software tops AV-Test's rankings of antivirus software



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

Antivirus suites are only as good as their latest tests. And in AV-test.orgs latest roundup for July and August, the usual suspectsBitDefender, Kaspersky, McAfee, and Symanteccame out on top.
The same holds true for the free options. If youre a cheapskate, you can download Panda Securitys free cloud antivirus and have a good chance that it will catch everything that the shadowy corners of the Web can throw at itas it did in AV-tests own proving ground.
But if you think that Microsofts own Windows Defender (or Microsoft Security Essentials in Windows 7) antimalware solution will do the job, youre almost entirely wrong. Microsoft caught less than 80 percent of both the known malware that AV-test.org threw at it, as well as the unknown or so-called zero-day malware that it was tested against. Its like saying your roof will catch 80 percent of the raineventually, theres going to be a leak.

Read More


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

This is what I use and it works great.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

And I've just changed my AV to Qihoo from Avast


----------

